# Favorite legendary



## Hawkfish (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine is: Mewtwo, Articuno, Cresselia, and Lugia.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Lugia, easily. It's easily one of the best competitive ubers in the games, plus it look awesome.



How can you not love that?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 25, 2008)

Lugia, Deoxys (attack form), and Jirachi.


----------



## Deathguise (Jun 25, 2008)

Ho-oh and Kyogre all the way.


----------



## Kaito (Jun 25, 2008)

Kyogre and Articuno.

Gotta love the blue~


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Jun 25, 2008)

Espeon FTW.

What? Oh, it's not a legendary? Hmm...

Latios/Latias. Psychic Dragon. That owns.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 25, 2008)

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugiaaaaaaaaaa~

*pounds Erindor, Kaito, and Deathguise over the head with a big pointy stick*


----------



## LunarGryffin (Jun 26, 2008)

That's my favorite pretty much, though I also like Ho-oh and Dialga.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 26, 2008)

Deoxys. Who doesn't love a Space-Virus guy that can change forms on a whim! COOLNESS!

Darkrai next. Just uberness...

Then Entei. He's just cool.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 26, 2008)

Come on guys Mew is just awesome...really but Latias/Latios are second.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

Lugia, with the Lati's second :D


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 26, 2008)

Ha! We both have the latis second. Ha!


----------



## Zeph (Jun 26, 2008)

((Wait, s_l, you were beating them just becaus they didn't label Lugia as one of their favourites? Well eat this: I don't like Lugia.))

Oooh...

Probably Suicune, Articuno, Celebi... possibly Ho-Oh too.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, that's quite hard. XD I like a lot of legendaries.
Rayquaza, Suicune, Moltres, Mew - These are my faves. ^^


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2008)

Mew is my favorite, and Kyogre is second, with Articuno third. Other favorites are Zapdos, Rayquaza, Latias, and Entei in that order.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jun 26, 2008)

It's difficult to decide. XD; But I think these guys are my most favourite, along with Moltres, Palkia, Jirachi and Latias. Plus Mewtwo is pretty cool! I guess they're all just really likable.


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmmmm.... Maybe Lugia , Lati@s , Giratina and Mew plus etc.


----------



## Nimravus (Jun 26, 2008)

Mine's Mewtwo, easily. I've liked every generation of legendaries exponentially less than the previous. Wait. Did that make sense?


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

Mewtwoooooo

followed by Dialga and HEDGEHAWG Shaymin


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 26, 2008)

Raikou-Lugia-Moltres


----------



## Timmy (Jun 26, 2008)

Eh. :T I can't really decide out of these four.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 26, 2008)

I think I would be considered a Mew fan purely because I have four of them... Who doesn't like the pink/purple cat-like creatures?! D:!


----------



## Eifie (Jun 26, 2008)

Raikou <3 Definitely.


----------



## Peegeray (Jun 26, 2008)

that's it i guess..
oh and skymin


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 26, 2008)

Articuno, Zapdos, Moltres, Mew, Celebi, Suicune, Ho-oh, Regice, Registeel.

I think that's all of them.


----------



## random02 (Jun 26, 2008)

Mine would be Azelf.  I love how cute and squishy it is!


----------



## zaxly100 (Jun 26, 2008)

I like Kyogre and Raikou.  But, i don't use legendaries.  I have them for the sake of having them.


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 26, 2008)

Who can't decide between the Latis? I can.

Latias, Latias, Latias!


----------



## DeadAccount (Jun 26, 2008)

Suicune.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 26, 2008)

Suicune is the best, Giratina comes in a close second.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 26, 2008)

Giratina, Palkia, Articuno, Darkrai, Lugia, Azelf, Arceus, and Uxie. I have some of those...


----------



## Sakka (Jun 27, 2008)

Mew ! ^_^ Its also a mathematical term !


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2008)

Articuno! It's adorable.


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Jun 27, 2008)

I like Latias and Palkia a lot, but they're all tied for second place.
My first place legendaries are Deoxys (defense form, it's awesome), Uxie, and Cresselia (I caught it with a lucky pokeball, I was shocked).


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 27, 2008)

Lugia all the way. Awesome Flying bird that can use Aeroblast and Psychic and Hydropump is win. Articuno, Palkia, and Giratina are close seconds. Kyogre is on the Honor roll mainly because kl00ber, my Kyogre, kicks butt. I used him (it's a he, I say!) to beat all my friends. Plus, he saved my butt in quite a few battles.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 27, 2008)

Arcanine.

...and all of those other ones, too, I guess. The dragons (specifically Rayquaza and Giratina), Groudon, Suicune, Raikou and Articuno are probably my favorites out of all those, but as a mythology freak I can't not love all 35 of the little buggers. The Regithings could do with less ugly, but I really like the story concepts!

...not that Mewtwo and Deoxys fit into the whole "mythology" deal, but come on. Who doesn't love Mewtwo I mean really.

Mostly Arcanine, though.


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 28, 2008)

Suicune, Mew, Latias and Giratina.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

Mine are (in no particular order, they're all the same to me!)
Suicune
Mew
Jirachi
Shaymin
Manaphy


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 28, 2008)

Mew and Lugia ^^


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 28, 2008)

Rayquaza, Lugia, and Deoxys.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 1, 2008)

Lugia, Raikou-Entei-Suicune, Deoxys. *counts* yup, that's all of them. Those are my favorites.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 1, 2008)

Sakka said:


> Mew ! ^_^ Its also a mathematical term !


That Mew (Mu) is a greek letter that was 'borrowed' by mathematicians

Anyway


----------



## Meririn (Jul 1, 2008)

My favourite is Articuno, then Uxie, then Suicune. ^^;


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 1, 2008)

Lugia (especially Shadow Lugia), Entei, Mew, Latias, and Groudon. (Aside from Entei, I also own pokedolls of all of those... geeze, I'm a dork.)


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 1, 2008)

It's a molten frog. Who could dislike a molten frog?


----------



## Sansha (Jul 3, 2008)

Mewtwo, he seriously kicks ass.


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 3, 2008)

Random order:
Cressilia
Lugia (I know I said random order, but Lugia's #1!)
Suicune
Mew
Mewtwo
Shaymin
Latias


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 4, 2008)

RAYQUAZA. <333

Then Lugia, and Palkia and Dialga.


----------

